# Spilopleura?



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

a fellow of the forum, Serrasalmus received this, but we doubt that it is a rhombeus .... you can identify me?

Thank you.


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

I vote sanchezi piranha, but just a guess


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Hes mighty small to take a good guess for me. What happened to that poor guys tail?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

G cant really tell :/


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like a brantii
body shape, coloration...thats my most accurate assumption


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Definately not S.brandtii. Based on positioning of the dorsal and anal fins.

What species it is however, is hard to tell without knowing the markings on the caudal fin...


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

This piranha arrived in such bad shape, that their traveling companions, attacked, by neglect, since they had to separate immediately if any, after the voyage of importation.

intonte thanks for the ID, we hope to grow it a bit and refresh your anal fin .......

sold it as s.rhombeus


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Rhom


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

At this point I am also leading towards a Rhom


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

I would also agree that its some type of Rhom.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S rhombeus.


----------

